# Smoke on the Beach, Myrtle Beach....today!



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2010)

this thread used to be a big deal.  The economy has hurt
a lot of teams, and it looks like there's only 12 teams this
year.  However, 2 of the top 3 in the state will be there, 
so it's gonna be a challenge.

The weather is gonna be perfect....overnight low of 62.
Wish you guys could be here.


----------



## Shores (Apr 23, 2010)

Have fun and best of luck Cappy!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Cappy are you competing? Good luck to you if so.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a great time Captain Morgan, and ROCK 'EM!


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm Jelous! Have Fun. Post some picts so we can see what you saw and enjoyed!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2010)

woo hoo!  2nd place and 500 bucks....pics later.
Going to bed now


----------



## oompappy (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats  Capt'n!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2010)

Way to go Jim! 

Pigs


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 24, 2010)

You ROCK Captain Morgan, Congratulations!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 24, 2010)

Way to go Luther !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Way to go Luther !




AHA!  after all these years, I finally caught you on a movie
quote!  
The correct statement is "atta boy, Luther!"

dang I'm still tired...it's raining and I've got a lot left
to unload.  I only lost to last years SC Team of the Year,
Potbelly cookers, who have been on fire.  No shame there.

third place went to Fatbacks BBQ out of Fayetteville NC.

fourth was Mike's Catering, a real heavyweight on our circuit.
Great guy...I apologize for telling him that Jack dropped his
turn in box at the table and to try to get another one ready...
that man went to moving fast till I told him I was kidding..  

Now I fear his vengeance.    

Fifth was my buddy Allan at Speedway BBQ...we're talking about
teaming up for Beach Boogie BBQ on Labor Day weekend...it will be
our first KCBS.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 25, 2010)

You can do it!   

Pigs


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 26, 2010)

Dang !     Pics?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2010)

I forgot my camera but Crystal and Kelli brought theres...I'll get some
up today


----------



## Shores (Apr 26, 2010)

Way to go Cappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job Cappy, how bout ATB that we talked about?  How did you do there?


----------



## BeeRich (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey well done Captain!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2010)

6th, I overcooked it


----------



## BeeRich (Apr 27, 2010)

LIke I said...well done.  Heh.  Sorry.


----------



## Puff1 (May 3, 2010)

Great job Mr. Jimmy!


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2010)

Great Job Cappy


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2010)

Way to go Cap'n.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2010)

Congrats Cappy.  That 500 goes a long way when you only have to travel 10 miles from home.          :P


----------



## WalterSC (May 21, 2010)

Way to go Captain Jim nice showing. Hey here is a idea maybe next year sometime we can once again get the misfits together and kick some butt , I rather enjoied that??


----------

